# Pro Carry II Ejector Question



## Fdesantis3 (Jul 3, 2010)

I recently purchesed a Pro Carry II and found that the brass was being ejected straight back. Pretty hard not to flinch when you know the brass is going to bounce off your face. I sent it back to Kimber. They put in a longer ejector but it did not resolve the issue. Now they are going to lower and flair the ejection port. I'm wonering if any other Pro Carry owners have had this problem? Kimber has been exceptionally good at dealing with the issue.


----------



## Fdesantis3 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Pro Carry II Ejector Question - The Sequel*

Kimber flaired and lowered the ejector port, thank you for that modification, and they put in a longer ejector. They also replaced the recoil spring. Nice touch. They've had my new gun for close to 8 weeks, but I'm patient. The true test comes with a Sunday range visit.


----------



## Fdesantis3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay, just to close the loop...the gun is flawless. Thanks Kimber. Sucks that it needed to go back but your customer service was excellent. And all that .45 ACP goodness in a small, concealable pistol. Fantastic.


----------

